# Mot mine. Ms-8 new 450$ shipped.



## Misanthropic (Apr 8, 2010)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Sure this thing won't last long. Good luck fellas.


----------



## Sean Morrison (May 27, 2007)

I can't believe this is still up. I just bought a used one for $420 shipped a couple weeks ago, but it didn't come with a couple of the harnesses and some of the internal amp channels were fried. Luckily I only needed two working ones to power my rear speakers.


----------



## Misanthropic (Apr 8, 2010)

Seriously. I've been watching them pop off on ebay like hot cakes at 480$. If I didnt have a p9 setup in mind I would have been all over this.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Can't you get these new for like $480 at SonicElectronics?


----------

